# Greendot and S&W 40



## just for fun (Dec 31, 2006)

Does anyone have any data on Greendot powder and S&W 40? this is when using a 165gr. bullet.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Hornady and Lyman list loads for Blue Dot, but not Green Dot. That may be a clue.


----------



## just for fun (Dec 31, 2006)

hillman said:


> Hornady and Lyman list loads for Blue Dot, but not Green Dot. That may be a clue.


 Alliant Reloading guide 1995 has requested information. See what you can find if you ask!


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

Go to the Alliant web sight they have recommended loads for all of their powders, in most all of the newer and many older cartridges.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

lefty60 said:


> Go to the Alliant web sight they have recommended loads for all of their powders, in most all of the newer and many older cartridges.


Did that, didn't see Green Dot for .40 S&W.


----------



## just for fun (Dec 31, 2006)

hillman said:


> Did that, didn't see Green Dot for .40 S&W.


So scrounge the neighborhood and find the above quoted guide- it's in there!


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

just for fun said:


> So scrounge the neighborhood and find the above quoted guide- it's in there!


Do you suppose there may be a reason it ain't 'in there' anymore? Alliant still sells it...

[edit: Hey, if you load some up and shoot them, hows about a range report? Here's a link to a discussion about Green Dot. It mentions .357 loads, but nothing there about .40 S&W as far as I went. It's a fast burning powder, but apparently slower than Bullseye. I'm guessing that you might not be able to work up a load in .40 S&W than will both be accurate and cycle reliably - but that's only a guess.]


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

1) Alliant made a corporate decision a few years ago NOT to test shotgun powders in pistol cartridges. They haven't followed their edict completely, but enough so data is hard to get. Consider how many powders each company now sells and the cost of testing every powder in every cartridge with every weight bullet...
2) Call Alliant. They can tell you what they know.
3) Green Dot is NOT a powder that would have any problem with .40S&W. If you can find data for Bullseye, Red Dot, Solo 1000, or other very fast powder, Green Dot is not going to be a problem.
4) If it was me, I would start at 5.0gn and work up, based on the starting load for Bullseye or Red Dot for that weight of bullet. Since 170gn XTP uses a starting load of 5.1gn, I might start there (remember the old rule: if you can't find data, use data for the next heavier bullet?). I am certainly NOT telling you where to start.


----------



## just for fun (Dec 31, 2006)

noylj said:


> 1) Alliant made a corporate decision a few years ago NOT to test shotgun powders in pistol cartridges. They haven't followed their edict completely, but enough so data is hard to get. Consider how many powders each company now sells and the cost of testing every powder in every cartridge with every weight bullet...
> 2) Call Alliant. They can tell you what they know.
> 3) Green Dot is NOT a powder that would have any problem with .40S&W. If you can find data for Bullseye, Red Dot, Solo 1000, or other very fast powder, Green Dot is not going to be a problem.
> 4) If it was me, I would start at 5.0gn and work up, based on the starting load for Bullseye or Red Dot for that weight of bullet. Since 170gn XTP uses a starting load of 5.1gn, I might start there (remember the old rule: if you can't find data, use data for the next heavier bullet?). I am certainly NOT telling you where to start.


 And that is my plan, to the letter! 5.0 and see that the results are. Not too tough! When I started this tread I couldn't find a "start here" point. Since I've found it in a couple of places. Without question there are powders that would "work" better, there's just not any around to be bought!
Over a year ago I bought 5lbs. of ZIP and have plans to load it in .2 gr. steps from start to max and see how that goes. expect it to be close to 231.
Barrel from KKM arrived today and X-treme said bullets would be here by the 10th. (was hoping it would be sooner) Oh, forgot to say I waited just a few days short of 7MONTHS on my powder order! If it can do half the things I've used AA2 for I'm good to go!


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

Let us know what you find.
I'll make a guess—Green Dot will be more accurate across the range of charge weights than ZIP.
There are two .40 S&W powders that I have found that produce great accuracy: AA5 for light to mid-range and Silhouette for mid-range to max loads, with AA5 being the most accurate across bullet weights and charge weights. Haven't had any Green Dot in about 15 years, so have never tested it in .40S&W.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

noylj said:


> Let us know what you find.
> I'll make a guess-Green Dot will be more accurate across the range of charge weights than ZIP.
> There are two .40 S&W powders that I have found that produce great accuracy: AA5 for light to mid-range and Silhouette for mid-range to max loads, with AA5 being the most accurate across bullet weights and charge weights. Haven't had any Green Dot in about 15 years, so have never tested it in .40S&W.


Have you tested Longshot for 'hot' loads? (I've only been waiting 2 months for my pistol powder order. Found 3n37 by accident, but it isn't real compatible with the .40, and IMR4227 ain't either.)


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

Nope, haven't tried LoudShout in any cartridge and I am not loading 'hot' .40. I have a couple of 10mm for that purpose.


----------

